# DirecTV Genie records 5 shows at once!



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012...mpaign=Feed:+wired/index+(Wired:+Top+Stories)

Very interesting. Tivo, where are your "mini" units??


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think the future is a 4-6 tuner unit with a couple of Minis spread around the house. Managing one To Do List is just so much simpler then multiple TiVos with multiple To Do Lists.

And if they added user profiles then it would be even better. 

Dan


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

So this actually has five tuners then? Unlike the Dish Hopper which actually has three tuners but can use one tuner to record the local stream and pull all the local channels from that one stream.

I hope TiVo does come out with a six tuner retail box next Spring. That would be perfect since cable cards can handle up to six tuners.. And I could sell both of my Elites, keep one Premiere for OTA and finally be down to renting one cable card from FiOS.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If my stupid cable company would just dump the analog stations, or at least simulcast them, then I could dump everything except my Elite and use a couple Minis for around the house. I only have a few times a week where even all 4 tuners on the Elite are being used and that's mainly to account for padding. I don't think I've ever had a situation where I needed to record from more then 4 different channels at the same time.

I'm looking forward to that day because it will allow me to take the rats nest of cables behind my TV and consolidate them into a couple of HDMI and power cables.

Dan


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> So this actually has five tuners then? Unlike the Dish Hopper which actually has three tuners but can use one tuner to record the local stream and pull all the local channels from that one stream.


It's five tuners. The "Genie" itself is actually the existing HR34 Five-Tuner "Whole House DVR" re-badged. The HR34 has been around a while.

What's relatively new is the "Genie Client" (formerly known as the C31), a small client box that streams from the HR34. (You previously needed an H or HR series DVR to stream).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> If my stupid cable company would just dump the analog stations, or at least simulcast them, then I could dump everything except my Elite and use a couple Minis for around the house. I only have a few times a week where even all 4 tuners on the Elite are being used and that's mainly to account for padding. I don't think I've ever had a situation where I needed to record from more then 4 different channels at the same time.


Got my Premiere 4 set up last night, and still have one show clipped (I purposely moved a ton of SPs onto that unit.. I will move some back to my TivoHD).

I record 
Tonight Show
Letterman
Jimmy Kimmel
Jimmy Fallon
Craig Ferguson

and both TS & Letterman need like a minute or two end pad or else part of it is clipped. (Letterman does a joke at the VERY end of the show.. I realize TS usually is pointless at the very end.) So I still ended up with one of them, I think Ferguson, as recording with clipped beginning.

Before you ask, no, I don't *WATCH* all of those shows fully. (Letterman is the closest, but I have TONS of those backlogged too.) The others I FF through and watch a FEW funny bits (Headlines on TS, Fallon's game show bits, etc.,) and transfer the end musical guests often to computer to save.

So at least in my case, 4 tuners really isn't enough. (If Tivo allowed recording WITH PADDING on the same channel on the same tuner, then yes, it probably would be, at least allowing for some shows' repeats during the week.)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

If I had to pad everything then my ten tuners would certainly not be enough. I would need to get another XL4. But fortunately I rarely need padding for a show.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

i have 6 tuners and i can watch them in other rooms when ceton echos come out next month

also i thnk tivo could be working on a 6 tuner box with ota



bmgoodman said:


> http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012...mpaign=Feed:+wired/index+(Wired:+Top+Stories)
> 
> Very interesting. Tivo, where are your "mini" units??


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

The actual Genie software is very similar to Tivo Suggestions.


----------



## Number528 (Oct 6, 2011)

mattack said:


> Got my Premiere 4 set up last night, and still have one show clipped


Could you just set the first show on the channel to record for double (or triple) the time? I don't know which shows are on which networks, but 2-3 hours of NBC, CBS, Fox, and whatever would probably catch all of these.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Sounds fantastic, and will def check it out in a year or two when you can get good deals on it.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> If I had to pad everything then my ten tuners would certainly not be enough. I would need to get another XL4. But fortunately I rarely need padding for a show.


I still wish TiVo would offer Media Center style padding where you could set it to pad shows if possible. This way you could set everything to pad, but it would only pad if all the tuners weren't in use.

I do agree that hopefully we will see a 6 tuner model with 3TB+ drive next Spring. The 3TB drives are down in the range of the 2 these days so I see it being a possibility assuming TiVo updates it so you can use more than 2TB.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

The DirecTV site shows that it comes with a 1TB internal drive...

Does the device have an eSATA port that allows a 2TB drive to be attached?

I have two HR-DVRs (an HR20 and an HR21) and both have a 1TB drive attached... So if I replace the two with the Genie, I will have half the storage, which I don't think will work for me... I love the idea of a single device though...

A single HD-DVR would also simplify my Slingbox setup...today I have two Slingboxes... I'd love to get rid of one of them...


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

tootal2 said:


> i have 6 tuners and i can watch them in other rooms when ceton echos come out next month
> 
> also i thnk tivo could be working on a 6 tuner box with ota


I would love to see TiVo come out with a 6 tuner box and while I think it will happen sometime early next year, I think it will be digital cable only and no OTA support. Unfortunate, but I'm waiting to see what they will offer next year too.

I was hoping to see the TiVo "minis" offered this year, but looks like that isn't gonna happen. I have to monthy pay for a Premiere until May 2013 anyway so I'm hoping by then there will be some developments on the TiVo front; Tivo Minis, 6 tuner box, etc. and can go from there on what I want to do.

Otherwise, I think I may just go with a Ceton/SiliconDust product and incorporate Xbxox360 and/or the Ceton extenders. Only time will tell.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

MikeekiM said:


> The DirecTV site shows that it comes with a 1TB internal drive...
> 
> Does the device have an eSATA port that allows a 2TB drive to be attached?
> 
> ...


It does, but then the 1 TB internal drive is disabled when the eSATA port is in use.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

BobCamp1 said:


> It does, but then the 1 TB internal drive is disabled when the eSATA port is in use.


Yup... it works just like the HR20/HR21... The external drive is replacement storage, not additional storage...

And I guess, based on other posts in this thread, that 2GB is the limit...right?


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

You cant get a better deal than FREE!, which is what the GENIE is right now for new customers!


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

celtic pride said:


> You cant get a better deal than FREE!, which is what the GENIE is right now for new customers!


Nothing is free. What's the catch? Is a 2 yr commitment involved?


----------



## heberman (Nov 20, 2009)

Unfortunately, a 2 year commitment is always involved. "Free" becomes a $100 monthly payment * 24 months.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

MikeekiM said:


> Yup... it works just like the HR20/HR21... The external drive is replacement storage, not additional storage...
> 
> And I guess, based on other posts in this thread, that 2GB is the limit...right?


No, drives above 2 TB will work. You can also use it with a RAID 5 enclosure, others have confirmed 12 TB capacity.

The entire eSATA thing is unsupported, so if you have issues don't call D*. Go to dbstalk.com instead.

Also, the DVR in general is still a little buggy. It has occasional glitches and "senior moments" where it doesn't respond to the remote for a few minutes.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

heberman said:


> Unfortunately, a 2 year commitment is always involved. "Free" becomes a $100 monthly payment * 24 months.


ETF is $480-$20*months you've had active service. For partial months, they round in your favor.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

It cost $100 per month after 24 months? Wow, not so attractive after all (if I understand this correctly). I was ready to give this a try.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

uw69 said:


> It cost $100 per month after 24 months? Wow, not so attractive after all (if I understand this correctly). I was ready to give this a try.


No, it doesn't. He's talking about the entire service including the box rentals fees. It's probably a little less than $100/month, especially if you bundle it.

But do beware that DirecTV does NOT offer a money-back guarantee or trial period.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

DirecTV is moving away from the 5 tuner and will bank on a 3 tuner Genie, just like Dish. We are power users, but most of US is not. 3 tuners suffices in many households. However, one can add an additional 3 tuner Genie just like one can add another Hopper to the system providing 6 tuners.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

only 5? my computer has 6 tuner and 3000 gigs for recordings. but I think TiVo is working on a 6 tuner box


the hopper does not have 6 tuners.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I thought he meant that you can add a second Hopper to give you a total of six tuners?

Sent from my HTC ReZound using Forum Runner


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

That doesnt make any sense why go from a 5 tuner dvr to a 3 tuner dvr? unless they thin more people would pay for two 3 tuner dvrs.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

celtic pride said:


> That doesnt make any sense why go from a 5 tuner dvr to a 3 tuner dvr? unless they thin more people would pay for two 3 tuner dvrs.


Less expensive to manufacture, and if a sub wants more tuners, they can pay extra for it as 5 tuners in NON-power user homes is overkill, but not in a large household. DirecTV seems to be following Charlie Ergen's spreadsheets. Mike White is looking for way to cut costs, and while he would love to do something about the cost of programming, he can control what DirecTV manufactures and a less expensive 3 tuner Genie that suffices in MOST homes is better economies. Sure, if you've got a large family, then a 5 tuner DVR or two 3 tuner Genies is the way to go, but you would be surprised at how few conflicts a 3 tuner DVR provides in most households. Only a small portion of subscribers are power users.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Series3Sub said:


> DirecTV is moving away from the 5 tuner and will bank on a 3 tuner Genie, just like Dish. We are power users, but most of US is not. 3 tuners suffices in many households. However, one can add an additional 3 tuner Genie just like one can add another Hopper to the system providing 6 tuners.


What proof do you have that they're doing that? There's someone who posted that info over at another forum, but they, like you, provide no links, evidence, etc. Maybe that person over there is you?


----------



## hctub (Mar 1, 2009)

so which one is better Dtv or Dish


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Series3Sub said:


> DirecTV is moving away from the 5 tuner and will bank on a 3 tuner Genie, just like Dish. We are power users, but most of US is not. 3 tuners suffices in many households. However, one can add an additional 3 tuner Genie just like one can add another Hopper to the system providing 6 tuners.


The advantage to a single box is that all the scheduling logic is in a single place. Managing recordings across multiple devices can be a PITA.

Dan


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

I just ordered the Genie and the Total Choice package. I am paying $35 a month for the 1st YEAR! $55 for the second year. That covers the Genie and two clients for three total HDTVs.

Also, I ordered it through Costco and got a $200 cash card to Costco.

My phone (two lines) and internet (15 down, 5 up) are through Verizon.

My total monthly bill for all three for the first year is $115. Second year $140.

Nicely done!


----------

